# Cod4 Erorr HELPME!



## Cyx (Jun 15, 2008)

Hello,
I've been having problems with my call of duty 4. When i go to play multiplayer i get an error saying...... 
(Couldn't load image 'loadscreen_mp_crash_snow"
Also i have touched the uninstall button but canceled it straight away, but after that i started getting this problem. You might say why don't you re-install. I've lost my cd key so if i re-install i wont have valid game. By the way this game ran perfectly before.
My Specs:
nvidia geforce 7950gt 512mb
Intel 3.2ghz 1 physical and 2 logical
2gig patriot ram 677mhz
Intel 81915g Duo
HDD 280gig 16mb cache
PSU Coolermaster 600watt


----------



## Alan0605 (Jun 17, 2008)

your best bet is to reinstall, but luckily for you COD4 records its cd key in your registery and its not even hidden like other games. I'll have to look when I get home but in one of the registry trees you will see a folder called Activision and in that Call Of Duty 4, in there you will find an entry called COD4Key or something along those lines, write that down, (you should also be able to check in the multiplayer options your cd key, can't remember of the top of my head if they show it). But like i said, i'll find the exact registry path when I get home.

EDIT: Ok so I'm home now and I found the path, keep in mind, this is not possible for all games, i've only found it with games in the Call Of Duty Series not sure if its mainly activision but yea. so here is the path.
first open Run and type regedit.
then when your registry editor comes up expand HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE then expand SOFTWARE find the Activision one and expand it, open the Call Of Duty 4 tree and you should see an entry called codkey to the right of that is your cd key for Call of duty 4.
the final path will look like this:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Activision\Call of Duty 4


----------



## Cyx (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah done, thanks mate!!!! Can somebody close or lock this forum


----------

